# Milo cost



## wardconnor

Is this a good price or not so much?

This is at Walmart. I have never bought the stuff because it's quite difficult to find where I'm at. I've been mostly a synthetic man but everyone raves about it so I figured why not try.


----------



## J_nick

I imagine that is not the correct spot for that sign. $19.44 is definitely high, here is what I found on their website.


----------



## Mightyquinn

J_nick said:


> I imagine that is not the correct spot for that sign. $19.44 is definitely high, here is what I found on their website.


He does live in Utah, so that could be the reason it costs so much out there as it's pretty far away from Milwaukee, WI. I agree that the price for me which is about what you found online keeps me away from using it. I have also used it in the past without good results but there might have been other factors involved.


----------



## Redtenchu

wardconnor said:


> Is this a good price or not so much?


True Value Hardware stores put Milo on sale annually in the spring ($6.99). Maybe you can have Walmart price match if there isn't a True Value nearby?


----------



## GrassDaddy

You can get it as low as $3 at Walmart. So if this is the price you can get now locally then buy what you need immediately and wait for sales to stock up later.

Ace hardware/true value/Menard's usually do a sale around now. Walmart does their sale when they move inventory to bring out Christmas stuff.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Just FYI, Menard's is just in the Midwest I believe. I still think him being in Utah is the reason for the high price but I will be curious to see what deals can be found on the stuff!!


----------



## dfw_pilot

I pay $12.98 here in Dallas. Milo is good, but imo, not $20 good. Hopefully there will be some deals in your area where you can stock up. Maybe Red will post a pic of his car the last time Milo was $3.


----------



## wardconnor

I found it online true value. Com for. 11.99 but only shipped to store. Store wants 17.99 it's locally owned. For 17.99 I'm sticking with synthetic and adding humate on regular basis.

Red.... You've been called out. Please post the picture &#128444;.


----------



## Redtenchu

I was lucky to have Ware, DFW and MQ there to make sure everything was secure/safe for the trip home...


----------



## Ware

I think it was half of this...

​


----------



## dfw_pilot

LOL!


----------



## lewb

11.00 to 15.00 is price difference I find in the Omaha area. Ace- local nursery's being the highest and Walmart- lowes being the cheapest. One thing if you buy the very cheap bag from Walmart that is cheap because its probably more than 2 years old. You will need to screen the bags while pouring in your hopper to remove clumps, I found that the hard way once a piece is locked into the gate opening you are screwed, only way to get it out is to dump load and re-load.


----------



## Redtenchu

Pro Tip: if you find a damaged bag at Lowes, they will normally sell it for 50% off!


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> Pro Tip: if you find a damaged bag at Lowes, they will normally sell it for 50% off!


Don't ask him how he knows... :lol:










I kid, but funny story... when I was buying all the Walmart clearance Milo last year at ~$3/bag, I didn't take the 2-3 bags at the bottom of pallet that had holes in them because they refused to discount them further. In hindsight, I probably should have swallowed my pride and bought them anyway.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Lol $3 is too much!!!


----------



## Mightyquinn

Just FYI, the one year I tried to go organic, I decided to stock up on Milo the Winter before by buying a bag or two every payday or when I was at Lowe's or HD. I had a pretty big stack of it by the time Spring rolled around. I think I had around 40 bags.

Here are some pics from March of 2011.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Nice!!


----------



## chefboyardeejay

$12.97/bag at Lowes and then I search eBay for $15 off $50 coupon codes. You can find a seller that sells two codes for .99 and usually sends the codes within the hour. With the cost of the coupon codes on eBay and making two transactions of four bags each, it brought the cost down to $9.34 per bag. Good enough for me until the Walmart sale.


----------



## Grampachap

Thanks to GrassDaddy I was able to get an entire years worth of Milo for $36

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2hb5qMyZmQ


----------



## GrassDaddy

Nice!!


----------



## J_nick

Only 2 bags!!! Should have loaded the cart till it looked like it was about to break in half, then went and got another cart!


----------



## Redtenchu

J_nick said:


> Only 2 bags!!! Should have loaded the cart till it looked like it was about to break in half, then went and got another cart!


Lolololololol


----------



## GrassDaddy

Hey I can get bay state for $3.50 so $3 sale ain't no biggy to me


----------



## ericgautier

And I thought OceanGro (NJ equivalent to Milo) @6.99 for the month of April was a steal. It is usually 8.99 rest of the year. Still cheaper than Milo though.


----------



## Redtenchu

One of my favorite things in Milo is the 4% iron that doesn't stain my driveway. Does OceanGro or Bay State have any iron content? Not that it matters much, I haven't found either in Oklahoma.


----------



## ericgautier

Yes, OceanGro (5-5-0) has total iron of 2.5% and it also does not stain. :thumbup:


----------



## GrassDaddy

I believe bay state is 4 but I forget.


----------



## Redtenchu

Nice!


----------

